# Seeking ringneck dove in CT



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi there fanciers,

I am seeking to adopt a ringneck dove in the Connecticut area. I would prefer a youngish single dove, any coloration. I built an indoor aviary/cage and have food, grit, and so on prepared. I've been learning everything I can for about two months and am very eager to provide a forever home to a bird and to spoil him very much. My partner works at home, so although he would be our only dove for now, he would have almost constant daytime companionship from a human. I would prefer to take in a bird in need rather than purchase from a breeder or pet store. I also cannot afford shipping, so am trying to find a dove in the CT area. I am willing to drive up to two hours, including parts of RI, MA, and NY.

Any leads would be hugely appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

I found a bird to adopt and am no longer seeking. Thanks!


----------

